# Happy Birthday Crissa!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you have a great one! :gift: arty: :birthday: :balloons:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy birthday!! :gift: arty: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Crissa! Hope you have a great day! :balloons:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

:birthday: Happy, HAPPY birthday!!! :balloons: arty: :balloons: :birthday: :stars: :gift: :gift: :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Crissa!!!! I hope you have a good one! :birthday: :gift: arty: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: arty: :balloons: :dance: :gift: :clap:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! 18!! Wow!!
:leap: :leap: :leap: :birthday: :stars: :thumbup:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:leap: :leap: :leap: :stars: :birthday: :gift: arty:  :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRISSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :birthday: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm BAAAAACK!! Sorry I've been gone so long, my computer died on us, and we just got it back temporarily until the part comes in. (maybe)


----------

